
Escaping the SPA rabbit hole with modern Rails - un_montagnard
https://medium.com/@jmanrubia/escaping-the-spa-rabbit-hole-with-turbolinks-903f942bf52c
======
mwnivek
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17472485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17472485)

